# [SOLVED] Won't boot up



## Ciaran Haughey

I have recently brought an ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 and as far as I know everything is plugged in correctly and all the components are compatible, when I turn the power on all I get is the little green SB light on, any help?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Won't boot up*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you please list all of the parts make and model numbers?


----------



## Ciaran Haughey

*Re: Won't boot up*

Alpine 650W PSU
Athlon X2 270 3.4GHz 
2GB RAM
Asus M5A78L-M LX V2


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Won't boot up*

Is the Mobo a replacement or is this anew build?
Are you using the Onboard Graphics?


----------



## Ciaran Haughey

*Re: Won't boot up*

yeah the motherboard is new and it came as a pre-built bundle with the RAM and CPU and the case and PSU is all seperate, I will be running the inbuilt graphics, it is for my friends mom so she doesnt need graphics, it come to <£200


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Won't boot up*

Bench Test precisely as described below.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Ciaran Haughey

*Re: Won't boot up*

Okay I have tried various connections and PSUs and RAm sticks from my computer and the one being built and I have got it working now to a degree, just need to see if everything installs correctly, it boots up now when I press the reset button on the case, for some reason it doesnt work with the power button (to my knowledge).

Thanks everyone for trying to help out


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Won't boot up*

You really should never press the reset button unless it won't shutdown.

Are the case connectors plugged into the correct slot? Check the mobo's user guide to make sure.


----------



## Ciaran Haughey

*Re: Won't boot up*

yeah I checked the userguide and I have plugged the connectors into the correct slots and thats whn it doesnt work, i switch the power and the resetconnectors and it works, i swapped the function of the button simply


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Won't boot up*

Did you get it to work then?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: Won't boot up*

The power and reset jumpers on my systems are opposite each other so it sounds like maybe you are reading the connections upside down to me.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Won't boot up*

The Mobo manual should have a instructions and pics for the Front Panel connections.
Some of the connections require the positive and negative be connected to the corresponding terminal.


----------



## Ciaran Haughey

*Re: Won't boot up*

Well I have managed to get it working now, turns out the soldered connection wasnt done properly so I had to resolder it on the mobo, it works now fine


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Won't boot up*

Glad it's sorted out and thanks for replying back.


----------



## Rich-M

Good for you why not mark this "solved" in your first post under "thread tools".


----------



## Tyree

Rich-M said:


> Good for you why not mark this "solved" in your first post under "thread tools".


Already done.


----------



## Rich-M

Oops I missed that!


----------

